# Remember Trevco Christmas NASCARs?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

They are baaack....
I saw some at CVS (the drug store) at $6.99 each...


----------



## oldtoys1961 (Feb 5, 2005)

Yep.Walmart has them too. I picked up 3 a few weeks ago for $6.99. I usually do customs to finance my original AFX buying and usually keep a few custom for myself. I just went thru a divorce and I'm strapped for cash but still love the hobby. I'm more of a Dale Jr. and Martin fan. But picked up a Kahne and Stewart to modify and sell. Well the Kahne went out the door thru fleabay,but the Stewart which looked great was pulled by the bay after Joe Gibbs Racing complained and had Bay send me a email saying it was "trade mark abuse" "copy right infringment" even though nothing was copied. I bought and paid for it with my own money and mounted on my Tyco widepan and even stated in the auction it was a Trevco conversion. They said they had the patent on the color orange and the #20. I've done many of these conversions and never had a gripe until Stewart, so I won't spend a dime on anything with #20 or Stewart on it. I even shop more at Lowes now. Funny thing was they usually dont bring but about $25. SO subtract the $7.50 for the car and I made a whopping $18 for my chassis and labor. What a joke. But they do make good bodies and look great. Anybody interested in a Stewart for tradeJR








[/IMG] 








[/IMG] 








[/IMG]


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Glad to see they kept doing both sides. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Well now... Nice conversion you have done there...
Sorry to hear about the Gibbs Racing issue.
Hearing that maybe I will put an X on anything to do with the Gibbs team as well...
(Meaning I won't spend any money on it...)
Scott


----------



## oldtoys1961 (Feb 5, 2005)

Yea,it surprised me. Since nothing was copied and I stated it was what it was. This was the first one I done of him(and my last) and the only one on the shelf at Walmart. I just trimmed the rear fender wells and slapped my chassis under it I had modified. Could be why you dont see alot of custom made Stewart cars on ebay. I thought if I bought it with my money then I could do anything with it I wanted,even hack it up. I guess they thought I was mass producing them. Plus Joe Gibbs Racing apparently is selling alot of TS Home Depot stuff from some fancy building and website. I guess my little customized tree ornament scared them. They must be the godfather and they were affraid they'd not get their cut I guess. Appreciate the kudos on the car, it does look good. I mounted the dash and steering wheel an chopped up my flatpan to fit. It flies and came out good. I mounted a magnet on the display mount so it just sticks there. JR


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

???patents on the #20 and the color orange???
I think I'm going to patent the use of air.
I, being a 12 year veteran worker of Home Depot have seen nothing but a nosedive the company is taking in the last few years, it's a shame. I refuse to buy anything Home Depot ish any more.
this years christmas party.......no kids, bring covered dish desserts. and our "gift", a 20% off coupon.
wish I could curse here, lol


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> ???patents on the #20 and the color orange???
> I think I'm going to patent the use of air.
> I, being a 12 year veteran worker of Home Depot have seen nothing but a nosedive the company is taking in the last few years, it's a shame. I refuse to buy anything Home Depot ish any more.
> this years christmas party.......no kids, bring covered dish desserts. and our "gift", a 20% off coupon.
> wish I could curse here, lol


so Lowe's is doing better than home depot? i loved shopping at home depot and never like lowes.. tell me more about why home depot is not doing good? 

Wes


----------



## oldtoys1961 (Feb 5, 2005)

I know that our local Home Depot has really gone down hill. No staff,can't find anyone to help you here. Since Lowes built a new store locally, they been kickin HD tail big time. And with all the construction going on around the new area mall, Lowes is sitting right in the middle. I think they hurt HD bad here. But then again, theres so many companies down here in Mississippi that has top of the line pricing but 3rd country service. We pretty much get the shaft on everything.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oldtoys1961 said:


> I know that our local Home Depot has really gone down hill. No staff,can't find anyone to help you here. Since Lowes built a new store locally, they been kickin HD tail big time. And with all the construction going on around the new area mall, Lowes is sitting right in the middle. I think they hurt HD bad here. But then again, theres so many companies down here in Mississippi that has top of the line pricing but 3rd country service. We pretty much get the shaft on everything.


man that sucks...

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wes, 
It's alot of things, but mostly. Customer service starts with happy employees, Home depot has done nothing for the employees the last few years. our christmas party have gotten so cheap half the employees don't bother going. insurance, lol, about 400.00 a month per paycheck, and thats only 80% coverage. when Seth was born 3 years ago we got a 7,000.00 bill in the mail from the hospital, not to mention the 6 doctors who sent individual bills. after 10 years of service use to mean 4 weeks vacation, that was cut back to 3 weeks, no explanation. 
and SALARY CAPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have not got a raise in 3 years, because Home depot says managers are supposed to only make up to 19.85 an hour. cost of living goes up but my salary don't.
Check out Home Depots stock too, what a joke. over the last 4-5 years it has not gone over 40-42 dollars. Home depot did away with any kind of wallpaper and special order Decor items too........I guess they figure let Lowes have the women things, they'll concentrate on contractors. smart move idiots. 
Bob Nardelli (chief retard and multi millionaire) is more interested in running as few people as possible to run stores. it is common everyday practice to now have one person for 2-3 departments (about 12 aisles)
So next time it seems like a Home Depot employee is running from you its probably because he's got 2 phones in his pocket ringing with customers/other stores on hold, and is worried about getting written up for not getting returns put away.

SOUND GRUMPY???

try working 12 years for the #2 retailer in the world, and knowing its going down before your eyes, knowing their more interested in 3 kids who know nothing, but will work for 8 bucks an hour, as opposed to the certified kitchen designer whos been around for 12 years, ran 6 departments in the store, but because he makes 23 bucks an hour, hes worth getting rid of.

sorry, dont talk about religion, politics or Home Depot.

I'll stop, being as most people fell asleep reading or just said "shut the hell up already"


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Wes,
> It's alot of things, but mostly. Customer service starts with happy employees, Home depot has done nothing for the employees the last few years. our christmas party have gotten so cheap half the employees don't bother going. insurance, lol, about 400.00 a month per paycheck, and thats only 80% coverage. when Seth was born 3 years ago we got a 7,000.00 bill in the mail from the hospital, not to mention the 6 doctors who sent individual bills. after 10 years of service use to mean 4 weeks vacation, that was cut back to 3 weeks, no explanation.
> and SALARY CAPS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have not got a raise in 3 years, because Home depot says managers are supposed to only make up to 19.85 an hour. cost of living goes up but my salary don't.
> Check out Home Depots stock too, what a joke. over the last 4-5 years it has not gone over 40-42 dollars. Home depot did away with any kind of wallpaper and special order Decor items too........I guess they figure let Lowes have the women things, they'll concentrate on contractors. smart move idiots.
> ...


all i can say is ouch.... i had no idea home depot was that bad.. it's hard to find a good comapny to work for. sighhh

Wes


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ed- I had no idea things were going this way inside HD. I heard an employee talking to another employee in an aisle about their boss and he can shove his report right up his [email protected]@. I was surpirsed that they didn't even try to hide their conversation and they were 3 feet from me. I guess tensions are high.
I don't know how you can raise a family at $12 something an hour and not even get a cost of living increase.
I hope things get better for you, but from the sounds of things, it appears that you will have a tough road ahead.
Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have already had a few interviews for management positions in other retail stores. Wednesday is my third interview (this one with the regional human resource rep.) in a similar, but not Lowes or Sears, store.
say a few prayers for me guys.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I find it odd that some ornament company can make such a nice looking 1/64 scale NASCAR body yet most of the stuff available for HO slot cars looks like ka-ka lately.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Thanks, confirms everything I have noticed along Gulf Coast about HD. Big Coke machine out front, good luck inside. Looking for anything inside at my local big orange box in Daphne AL has been like going to a flea market. I went in one weekend looking for O rings, the whole case was empty except for one drawer with 6 or so of various sizes. The "associate" said the truck would be in Tuesday! thanks! Checked back some time later, it was still that way. Buying AC filters was a joke, sometimes 3 slots on shelf with or without product, sometimes no space but filters in my size! We have a new Lowes too, HD looks a lot neater now, and plenty of room in the aisles to move around.... 

Suprised that the lawyers and accountants run the show? Nascar is a marketing and entertainment company. It's all about copyrights, royalties and brand exposures. Racin is templates and stickers, but carburetors and steel wheels, heavier than the showroom cars they sort of resemble, tiny brakes... No technology to steal, but I suspect whoever monitors the net for Gibbs racing thinks they invented the number 20, and are problably thinking about a lawsuit against traffic cone manufaturers for making orange cones.......

Sorry to rant, but I was a fan when the drivers were building the series.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

oldtoys1961 said:


> I know that our local Home Depot has really gone down hill. No staff,can't find anyone to help you here. Since Lowes built a new store locally, they been kickin HD tail big time. And with all the construction going on around the new area mall, Lowes is sitting right in the middle. I think they hurt HD bad here. But then again, theres so many companies down here in Mississippi that has top of the line pricing but 3rd country service. We pretty much get the shaft on everything.


This sounds like the new HD they opened by me. I'd just like to find one that can understand and speak english. :freak: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

oldtoys1961 said:


> They said they had the patent on the color orange and the #20.


I think someone was pulling your leg there. You cannot patent, copyright or trademark protect a color or numbers. They may be able to trademark protect the font style of the numbers if that is exclusive to their business.

What do you call 1,000 lawyers on the bottom of the sea?

> A good start.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Slott V said:


> I think someone was pulling your leg there. You cannot patent, copyright or trademark protect a color or numbers. They may be able to trademark protect the font style of the numbers if that is exclusive to their business.
> 
> What do you call 1,000 lawyers on the bottom of the sea?
> 
> > A good start.


Actually 1000 lawyers is a piss-poor start!

Anyway, I too love the Trevcos and would like to see any conversions of the new Fords for 2006. Looks Like LL could not follow up the Charger as their Fusion looks way too nose heavy and I'm hopeful the Trevco will be mcug better.
Next year's Trevcos should be smoking: COT, new cars from Dodge and GM plus of course the biggie, Toyota. November '07 cannot come soon enough!

I was told that there is the option to buy the bodies, unpainted and without the deco if you buy in bulk. Maybe even to get them factory tabbed to fit a certain chassis...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> . . . Home depot has done nothing for the employees the last few years . . . I have not got a raise in 3 years . . . 2 phones in his pocket ringing with customers/other stores on hold, and is worried about getting written up for not getting returns put away . . . because he makes 23 bucks an hour, hes worth getting rid of . . .


I think one of the customizers on here should do a decal set and make an orange " #02 Home Cheap-O " car and try selling it on Flea-Bay :lol:

But that's just how I think. :devil:

'doba


----------



## oldtoys1961 (Feb 5, 2005)

I did 1 Home Depot #20 because its all that was on the shelf plus I really wanted the Dale Jr.,Kahne and Martin for myself. So I bought the Stewart after someone asked me if I had ever considered doing one. Nothing copied, and described as a Trevco Ornament on a modified Tyco chassis. Right up front so theres no confusion to what it is.I guess if you buy one of those 1/24 scale diecast thats discontinued and it goes up in value,which I see all over fleabay, your abusing their trademark by making a $ off of it. Plus all the other customs out there I guess everyone who made a scratchbuilt Nascar or posted pics of decals for sale are criminals.

"Joe Gibbs Racing is the owner of our numbers, colors, and sponsor logos as they pertain to auto racing. Your sale of these items with the unauthorized trademarks creates a likelihood of public confusion regarding whether an affiliation, association, or sponsorship exists between Joe Gibbs Racing and the unauthorized merchandise. "


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I have already had a few interviews for management positions in other retail stores. Wednesday is my third interview (this one with the regional human resource rep.) in a similar, but not Lowes or Sears, store.
> say a few prayers for me guys.


good luck ed!!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

oldtoys1961 said:


> "Joe Gibbs Racing is the owner of our numbers, colors, and sponsor logos as they pertain to auto racing. Your sale of these items with the unauthorized trademarks creates a likelihood of public confusion regarding whether an affiliation, association, or sponsorship exists between Joe Gibbs Racing and the unauthorized merchandise. "



I'm sure Coach is worrying about this. rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> I'm sure Coach is worrying about this. rr



Heck No, I just say ya I am your third cousin Ambroses cousin. if they don't buy that I have a certian phrase and a look I give gets suits off my back....Jail HA thats for women....



Coach Kick em where it hurts.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

*Trevco Ornaments*

I can't believe Gibs racing would make such a big deal about selling a custom slot car ??? That's Insane.... I suppose they didn't already make enough millions from the contract with trevco ???

That's not stopping me from building some more conversions... 

I have some Orange # 20 diecast stuff I wanted to sell.... guess I better just give them to my grandson to play with so I don't get sued.

Zig


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I don't think Joe Gibbs would have much of a case against you. Since the trademark rights were already sold to Trevco. Trevco could complain b/c it's their product you're using. Yet, on the other hand, you are buying more of their products which is what their goal is right? I thought it was the American way, buy low - sell high.
--fordcowboy
under cover in Missouri (12" of snow, first time in about 20 yrs.)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What the lawyer should have seen is the potential to sell the Trevco bodies as slot car accessories or to double them and Life-Like up.


----------



## oldtoys1961 (Feb 5, 2005)

Well they just yanked the auction after they supposedly complained and that was all. I guess just a warning. Funny thing is there was another up there at this link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Ho-scale-Home-Depot-slot-car-with-BONUS_W0QQitemZ320054475561QQihZ011QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


It closed but I emailed the seller and gave him a heads up on the HD's. His closed at $26.00. He's using the Marchon chassis where I use the flat pan 440x2 wides. Still looks good though, he's got a Gordon up there now.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

In defense of Home Depot, I know that if you can prove that a company was aware of a copyright infringement and does not act to protect it, they can lose the copyright. Which is why you read about Disney sending "cease and desist" letters to small day care center. They really don't care but are required to defend the copyright.

Not being a copyright lawyer, perhaps someone sent them an e-mail and they have to act because there is proof they are aware of the possible infringement. So you may be bashing Joe Gibbs and Home Depot for what is actually just poor laws.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A very good point, Gary- 


Cheers..


----------

